# health insurance



## delicagirl (Aug 29, 2019)

can anyone recommend a particularly good health insurance product for european travel plesse ?    thanks


----------



## Glass man (Aug 29, 2019)

I've used a polices  arranged through Caravan and Motorhome club and Camping and Caravaning Club. 
Earlier this year £110.00 for two 64 & 68 year olds for 6 months plus 2 times £11 for medical screening,  heart and thyroid.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 30, 2019)

Glass man said:


> I've used a polices  arranged through Caravan and Motorhome club and Camping and Caravaning Club.
> Earlier this year £110.00 for two 64 & 68 year olds for 6 months plus 2 times £11 for medical screening,  heart and thyroid.



thank you i will give them a ring later.....


----------



## MarkJ (Aug 30, 2019)

We use Staysure, but, like lots of insurers, you have to remember to notify them every time you get medical treatment, change medication or even just medical advice. This can be a pain if you have health conditions.

Also, again like many, they don’t cover you for private treatment if you’re in a country with a public health system. You have use the public hospitals. Depending where you’re going, this might or might not be a problem, but worth bearing in mind. You might ask why bother with health insurance pre brexit in Europe...repatriation is the main benefit it seems to me! Unless you can find an insurer who will let you use private hospitals when there is a public system. If you do, please let me know who it is!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 30, 2019)

If you wish i can give you a full medical free of charge.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 30, 2019)

We use Allclear as we need good cover in USA. They were the only place I could get cover at all at one time due to health. Worth a try as they are probably competitive in Europe too.
AllClear Travel - Save up to 17.5% on Your Travel Insurance Today | Official Website


----------



## TJBi (Aug 30, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> can anyone recommend a particularly good health insurance product for european travel plesse ?    thanks



It depends very much on the individual (age, general health, pre-existing conditions...) and their requirements (single trip/annual policy, length of trip, activities...). I've used a number of travel insurers over the years, depending on what I needed cover for and the premiums quoted. Comparison sites generally include travel insurance, so worth checking on one of those initially.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 31, 2019)

Glass man said:


> I've used a polices  arranged through Caravan and Motorhome club and Camping and Caravaning Club.
> Earlier this year £110.00 for two 64 & 68 year olds for 6 months plus 2 times £11 for medical screening,  heart and thyroid.



hi i am am member of  myccc .co.uk and under insurance on their website i cannot find health insurance... am i looking in the wrong place ?  thanks


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 31, 2019)

MarkJ said:


> We use Staysure, but, like lots of insurers, you have to remember to notify them every time you get medical treatment, change medication or even just medical advice. This can be a pain if you have health conditions.
> 
> Also, again like many, they don’t cover you for private treatment if you’re in a country with a public health system. You have use the public hospitals. Depending where you’re going, this might or might not be a problem, but worth bearing in mind. You might ask why bother with health insurance pre brexit in Europe...repatriation is the main benefit it seems to me! Unless you can find an insurer who will let you use private hospitals when there is a public system. If you do, please let me know who it is!




thanks mark i  was given a significant discount code somehow  so i  got a years cover for £80  -   dead chuffed mate... many thanks


----------



## TJBi (Aug 31, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> hi i am am member of  myccc .co.uk and under insurance on their website i cannot find health insurance... am i looking in the wrong place ?  thanks



Can you find "Travel insurance"?


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 1, 2019)

TJBi said:


> Can you find "Travel insurance"?



i finally found it but the only way to get a quote seems to be by phone...


----------



## carol (Sep 1, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> thanks mark i  was given a significant discount code somehow  so i  got a years cover for £80  -   dead chuffed mate... many thanks



Hi, where did you get the discount code?


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 1, 2019)

carol said:


> Hi, where did you get the discount code?



it popped up as i was googling the site.....


----------



## MarkJ (Sep 1, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> thanks mark i  was given a significant discount code somehow  so i  got a years cover for £80  -   dead chuffed mate... many thanks



£80???? Blimey.

You must be young and extremely healthy, or it was the worlds biggest discount ever.

I’m neither young nor healthy. My annual premium is about £300 but to be fair, a large part of that is due to a recent stroke . I’ve hopes it’ll reduce again provided I don’t have another.

The closest I’ve come to another so far is choking over the size of your premium!


----------



## runnach (Sep 2, 2019)

In the renal world where people are post transplant or stable on dialysis allclear seem popular as do the post office I suspect extended trips can be an issue though

Channa


----------



## peter palance (Sep 2, 2019)

*is*



trevskoda said:


> If you wish i can give you a full medical free of charge.



is this over-all or just root 66 ? or a 99. il go for that.ok pj


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2019)

It certainly pays to shop around. I was quoted over £3000 on a comparison site, scrolling down the list it came down to £300 with better benefits than the £3000.

Delish got hers for £80 because of her ethereal beauty, Gazelle type grace and she knows how to flutter those eyelashes!


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 2, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Delish got hers for £80 because of her ethereal beauty, Gazelle type grace and she knows how to flutter those eyelashes!



I think I can guess why you were quoted £3000


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I think I can guess why you were quoted £3000



I hope you are not suggesting I am an ugly lumbering hippopotamus with a fluttering bottom.:mad1::mad1:


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 2, 2019)

izwozral said:


> I hope you are not suggesting I am an ugly lumbering hippopotamus with a fluttering bottom.:mad1::mad1:


Not at all, you know me better than that :rabbit:


----------

